

Finding Communities of Collaborators in Paul Graham's Essays - avyfain
http://www.faingezicht.com/pages/projects/pg-essays.html

======
avyfain
A very simple network analysis of pg's collaborators, based on who he thanks
at the end of his essays. Source code[0] and clean data[1] are both available.
This is an updated version based on pg's comments.

[0][https://github.com/avyfain/pg-essays](https://github.com/avyfain/pg-
essays)

[1][https://github.com/avyfain/pg-
essays/blob/master/clean_essay...](https://github.com/avyfain/pg-
essays/blob/master/clean_essays.csv)

